# new to fly fishing



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

Well I am new to fly fishing and would really like to get into the sport problem is it seems like everywhere turn if you add the word "fly" in front of "fishing" you might as well add a couple a zeros on the end of the price tag. Now I have been doing alot of reading on/about fly fishing. Anyways to make a long story shot I am trying to find a combo for around around $150 or less. I was looking at Bass Pro Shop's White River Fly Shop and saw thier Hobbs Creek fly rod and reel out fit for $130. I was planning on getting a 7 weight so I can do some fresh and saltwater fishing with it. 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Saltwater 7-9wt..from what I hear.

Freshwater.. as low as a 2wt.. (I typically use a 5wt) I was trout fishing in Colorado with a 5wt and some guy asked me if I ever fished a 2wt...I tried one of his and it was fantastic. I wouldn't think about a 7wt for freshwater. You can get a very inexpensive set-up for freshwater. I use a automatic reel for freshwater, but it won't do for salt as it is spring loaded, and not much line on it.

You haven't seen anything, to do with fly fishing until you go out West.....:banghead:banghead:banghead....


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a 5/6 you can have if it would help get you started. You can get the okuma large arbor reels for a good price, less than $70 I think. They are good start up reels. I know fly fishing stuff gets expensive, but once that fly line comes tight, you'll find it easier to open the wallet....



Anyways, if you want a rod to start with come send me a pm and I'll tell you where to meet me.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

> *timeflies (2/17/2009)*I have a 5/6 you can have if it would help get you started. You can get the okuma large arbor reels for a good price, less than $70 I think. They are good start up reels. I know fly fishing stuff gets expensive, but once that fly line comes tight, you'll find it easier to open the wallet....
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, if you want a rod to start with come send me a pm and I'll tell you where to meet me.




thats a great thing you're doing. In a time where everyone wants top dollar for junk thats collecting in the corner of their garage you could of charged this kid 50 bucks or something. thanks for looking out for your fellow fisherman


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

It all depends on what your targeting, but for the panhandle I would go with an 8wt. If you plan on fishing freshwater lakes you want the 5wt. The 5wt will also handle trout and redfish. A free 5wt will definately get you started. That is a great gesture. I tend to go for the Redington rods as they are good quality for the price. I usually look for when Cabelas has a sale or on Ebay. Okuma makes a quality reel for the price, just get the same size reel as your rod weight. Fly fishing is pricey, but over time you can find good deals here and there, which will slowly build up your arsenal. Just my $.02


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Most entry level fly rods are made of graphite now. As long as its not fiberglass, it'll do for starting out. Fly rods are kinda like race cars, it costs a whole lot more to go a little faster. If someone makes a rod thats a little lighter,or stiffer, then they get to charge more than the last guy. In salt i wont use anything smaller than a 6 wt.,because of the wind on the open water, and the longer casts required. 

As far as the reel, I'd say its not important at this stage.Fly fishermen have a few other ways to stop a large fish. The expensive drag system is nice,but you can also hold the line in your left hand as the fish runs appling pressure between your fingers. Also choose a reel with an exposed spool so you can palm the edge. If you planon regularly catching larger fish, id spend the money.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *timeflies (2/17/2009)*I have a 5/6 you can have if it would help get you started. *You can get the okuma large arbor reels for a good price, less than $70* I think. They are good start up reels. I know fly fishing stuff gets expensive, but once that fly line comes tight, you'll find it easier to open the wallet....
> 
> Anyways, if you want a rod to start with come send me a pm and I'll tell you where to meet me.


7-9wt reel Close out $27.95

http://www.fishusa.com/Okuma-Cascade-Large-Arbor-Fly-Reels_p.html

Reviews.. http://www.troutlet.com/Okuma-Cascade-Large-Arbor-Fly-Fishing-Reels-P199.aspx


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

pm sent timeflies

Thanks guys for all the help, I will let yall know how I do with fly fishing when I get a chance to go.

I plan on starting off by goin to the lake behind my house catching some bream and bass, just to get a feel for it and to learn how to cast.

If I have anymore questions I know who to ask, thanks alot.


----------



## anxious215 (Feb 17, 2009)

The one thing NOT to skimp on is the fly line. Orvis wonderline will easily add 15-20 feet to your cast. You can get a fly linefor $25-30, but spend the $60. It's worth every nickel.


----------



## Maps (Apr 18, 2008)

Bass Pro in Destin has last year's model of their Gold Cup flyrods ($169.99) on clearance ($82).Go check it out.


----------

